# Moms Rule



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 27, 2006)

JOKE OF THE DAY!

John invited his mother over for dinner. During the meal, his mother couldn't help noticing how beautiful John's roommate was. She had long been suspicious of a relationship between John and his roommate and this only made her more curious.

Reading his mom's thoughts, John volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, Julie and I are just roommates."

A couple days later, Julie told John, "Ever since your mom came to dinner, I've haven't been able to find my cell phone. Do you think she might have taken it by mistake?"

"Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her just to be sure." So he sat down and typed: "Dear Mom, I'm not saying you 'did' take Julie's cell phone, and I'm not saying you 'did not' take Julie's cell phone. But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner."

The next day, John received a email from his mother which read: "Dear Son, I'm not saying that you 'do' sleep with Julie, and I'm not saying that you 'do not' sleep with Julie. But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her own bed, she would have found her cell phone by now."


Moms rule.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------

